# Fischereiprüfung



## Duke-982 (8. Mai 2012)

*Hallo,

ich wollt euch(den iphone besitzern) eine App vorschlagen die euch beim Lernen für die angelprüfungen helfen kann.

ich selber habe mich damit innerhalb von 2 monaten auf die prüfung vorbereitet.
ich habe 2h minimum am tag gelernt und gestern BESTANDEN.:vik:

Also die app heißt:
Fischereiprüfung Brandenburg von Büffeln.net
4,99,-€ kostet es im Appstore
was bei android etc ist weiß ich nicht ...
es giebt auch noch andere apps von denen und auch verschiedene bundesländer zur auswahl #6


achso für alle die jetz meinen das es schleichwerbung ist... nein is es nicht nur ne hilfe für angler die mit modernen hilfsmittel lernen wollen.:g
ob ihr euch diese holt is euch überlassen , mir hatt sie geholfen..


also viel spaß beim lernen

und Petri Heil


Lg Micha
*


----------

